# The Rifle @ M-55



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone checked the river conditions below M-55 this week? 
Planning a float down to Troll Landing. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I will be up that way tomorrow. I will post what I find. 

Jimbo


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Bighunther said:


> I will be up that way tomorrow. I will post what I find.
> 
> Jimbo


 Hey, thanks Bighunther! Looking forward to your report


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a bit up, snow still melting up here. Looked ok, watch the rains as the grounds still frozen up here. I am going to fish it.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Looked good to me plumman. It was my first timer up in that area did more scouting then fishing. There are done big chunks of ice left all over on the banks. They shouldn't be a problem though. Good luck

Jimbo


----------



## Lakota (Feb 23, 2012)

You may not want to float from 55 to Troll landing. The launch at 55 and troll are both private and heavily posted. They don't allow boats to be launched or taken out there this time of year. I have also had my car covered with eggs when parked on 55. You would be much better off using one of the state launches a little further down stream. There are several. 

Good luck!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lakota said:


> You may not want to float from 55 to Troll landing. The launch at 55 and troll are both private and heavily posted. They don't allow boats to be launched or taken out there this time of year. I have also had my car covered with eggs when parked on 55. You would be much better off using one of the state launches a little further down stream. There are several.
> 
> Good luck!


 No parking @ M55 but you can launch there, Troll is private. Lake Ogemaw has parking. Use a spotter


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

You can no longer launch on the north side of m-55 it is private that's my parents house and property but you can carry down on the south side of the bridge but it's a pain Peters rd and the klacking creek access is a good place to go from.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info everbody. Fished with two other fishing partners. Guess who was the odd man out today! My two buddies went 9 for 12. I couldnt have caught one even if I used a seine today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the report I'm heading up 2morrow morning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Upnorth365 said:


> You can no longer launch on the north side of m-55 it is private that's my parents house and property but you can carry down on the south side of the bridge but it's a pain Peters rd and the klacking creek access is a good place to go from.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 You know the road easment is the same on the upstream side as the downstream side. It is no parking on both sides. This area is ripe for angler harassment from local landowners. Best to stop drop and go, Park some where else.


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

She's flowing now boys this should bring bring a lot of fish up next weekend should be killer.I would say save yourself a trip this weekend it most likely won't be fishable.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Upnorth365 said:


> She's flowing now boys this should bring bring a lot of fish up next weekend should be killer.I would say save yourself a trip this weekend it most likely won't be fishable.
> 
> Sounds like good advice. I have seen her raise 5-6ft and sometimes more after a good rain storm behind my cottage.


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Might be high for a while looks like more rain next week seen this many times waters high for 2 weeks then it goes down and there's fresh but empty beds near the shore I know all the fish wont spawn in the high water but a lot will.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Creeping up over the bank at greenwood rd! Good weekend to smoke up the whistle trout I caught last weekend:corkysm55


----------

